# Having to reboot Stream almost daily - automating reboot



## ccryan2000 (May 5, 2020)

Is anybody else having to reboot their stream often? I have a Roamio OTA and a Tivo Stream and it seems like it hangs after I watch a show or two or download a couple of shows. It's worse if I'm out of the house and then I can't manually reboot it. That was happening while I was traveling frequently (pre-COVID19) and was frustrating.

I found a workaround where I put the stream on a lamp timer I had sitting around and set it to turn off at 3am for 1 minute. That provides a daily reboot and helps to resolve any issues especially if I'm away. If it stops working while I'm away, I just have to wait until the next day after the reboot. Hope that helps some of you. I'm still not sure why it seems to hang so easily though.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

You can reboot the Stream from within the TiVo app.


----------

